# Serielle Schnittstelle/Bluetooth mit J2ME(Java) Programmieren



## softi (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob es generell möglich ist, die serielle Schnittstelle eines Handys mit Java zu programmieren? 
D.h. gibts Möglichkeit, Daten, die an der Schnittstelle anliegen auszulesen und wieder Daten auf die Schnittstelle zu schreiben?
Geht das ganze auch mit Bluetooth?

Mein Handy ist ein Nokia 6310i.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand nen Tip oder nen Link hätte.

Gruß softi   

P.S. Bei google hab ich schon sehr ausgiebig gesucht und leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## tomkruse (13. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Das geht leider nicht weil J2ME keine entsprechenden APIs zur Verfügung stellt. 

Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile eine Java-Bluetooth-API, doch das einzige Gerät welche diese bis jetzt implementiert hat ist das Nokia 6600.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## softi (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,

danke für deine Auskunft. Da werd ich mir wohl demnächst ein neues Handy zulegen müssen. 

Gruß

softi


----------

